#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه امید اکبری (قطعات کامپیوتر) >  >  در خواست خردید مادر برد لپ تاپ اچ پی مدل cQ50

## electeropars

با سلام و احترام
مادر برد لپ تاپ اچ پی مدل cQ50
در صورت موجود اعلام قیمت بفرمایید
با کمال احترامات

----------

